# MySMS not syncing with tablet



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

I was trying to use my SMS to sync texts with my transformer prime, but the phone won't send the texts to the tablet consistently. Anybody tried to use it before and had the same problem? I'm running bamf forever.

Sent from my Transformer Prime That Is Taking Over the world.


----------

